# $75 Cabelas Gift card



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone wanna trade for a Sportsmans gift card or something worth $75?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> Anyone wanna trade for a Sportsmans gift card or something worth $75?


I would of course! and btw, Roll Tide brother 

-where did you grow up in AL? from montgomery but grew up south of b'ham


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What are you looking for other than the obvious SW card?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

bkelz said:


> I would of course! and btw, Roll Tide brother
> 
> -where did you grow up in AL? from montgomery but grew up south of b'ham


I am from Satsuma....straight up I-65. About 30 miles north of Mobile.
ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> What are you looking for other than the obvious SW card?


Nothing particular? Id listen to any reasonable offers


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Trade you A brand new in the package never used Tritronics Beeping collar. Think they retail for $100.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Half dozen 330 spine easton injexions?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

2 pictures of my girlfriend naked?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

2 pictures of my dog naked?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

blackdog said:


> Trade you A brand new in the package never used Tritronics Beeping collar. Think they retail for $100.


I think it's too late to for my dog to adapt to this, but thanks for the offer!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> Half dozen 330 spine easton injexions?


Thanks for offer, but cannot use these


----------

